# In need of helpful advice deciding new sub purchase...



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Within the next day or so, I am upgrading my subwoofer in my 2100 ft3 media room, from the bloomy Velodyne DLS 5000R to one of these two subs... the Paradigm DSP 3200 or take a leap online with SVS PB12 NSD. 

The scenario I am faced with is the Paradigm can be purchased cheaper than the SVS (in Canada) but does not go as low. 22Hz Paradigm vs 18Hz SVS. The one aspect the Paradigm has over the SVS is that I can also purchase the "Perfect Bass Kit" for the sub that includes a mic, USB connection, software and tripod to flatten the bass out in my room. 









With the SVS, I have to search and locate a Behringer eq to compliment the woofer to flatten out the response. Then cross my fingers that it works fine with my Macbook Pro.










The first option being less idiot proof. But I hear stunning reviews of the SVS, so I am torn, both options will set me back close to $900-$1000 at the end of the day.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> With the SVS, I have to search and locate a Behringer eq to compliment the woofer to flatten out the response.


Axe Music would be the place for that, it's where I got mine.

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp...artPosition=1&strSearchCriteria=any&PT_ID=all


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for that link. I'll look these guys up if I go with the SVS.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just found another deal on clearance 50% off on a GSW12 from Monitor,bringing it to within @$150 more than the SVS. I have read in an online article, " The GSW12 delivers deep, loud, and articulate bass down to 18Hz." If this is true, it's possibly even better bang for buck than the previous two I have been looking at.

The research continues... :nerd:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly the SVS is the way to go.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

> Honestly the SVS is the way to go.


I have come to the same conclusion. Just ordered my PB12 NSD... Ordering online always comes with a leap of faith, but hundreds of positive testimonials can't be wrong.  

Thank you all for the advice given!

Now to read up on the BFD working with on the Apple platform.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did your order the SVS from Sonic Boom Audio in Ontario? They are the only distributor of SVS in Canada.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, I ordered from the very same. Gave me a great price. Really great people to deal with, which helped my decision immensely.

I did hear great things about the Plus version as well, but the funds weren't there. My room is only 2000 cubic ft, so even a marginal improvement over the old Velo 5000R would be welcome. 

I am not a shake the foundations guy, more of a -15db guy that loves deep tight accurate bass. I think the PB12 NSD will fit the bill nicely from what I've read.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rambo4 said:


> I think the PB12 NSD will fit the bill nicely from what I've read.


You made a great choice. I have its big brother and cold not be happier.


----------

